# NOL-CHI-NOL on 58/59



## NativeSon5859 (Dec 27, 2012)

12/15/12

Train #58

City of New Orleans

Dp NOL: 145p

Ar CHI: 900a

Superliner Roomette

Car 5809, Room 20

I arrived at New Orleans Union Passenger terminal at 1:00p and checked in at the temporary counter. The main Amtrak counter is being renovated. The friendly ticket agent gave me the passcode to enter the Magnolia Room. Nice to see that it was recently renovated as well...some comfy sofas and chairs were added along with flat screen TV, free coffee, juice, water. Overall it's a bigger space and feels more modern. The Conductor entered the room at 1:15p and invited us to board, bypassing the long line (about 70) who were boarding in Coach. There were about 25 of us boarding the Sleeping Car, and I was told the train would be totally sold out by the time it left Memphis. I walked down the platform to the Transition Sleeper, and settled in to room 20. The room was clean and was stocked fully. A few minutes later the attendant showed and introduced himself. Nice guy. Then at 1:45, right on time, we departed New Orleans. After a leisurely and on-time afternoon of skirting Lake Pontchartain, crossing swampland on a long trestle, and racing through the dense forest of southern Mississippi, dinner was served at 5:30, while we were stopped in Jackson, MS. I was seated with a nice young couple going to Chicago for a short vacation. The conversation was welcoming and the steak was excellent. I then spent some time in the Sightseer Lounge Car enduring the rough track before returning to my room around 8. The attendant turned my room into the sleeping configuration at around 9, and I settled in with a book. I decided to crash at 10, just as we were arriving Memphis. I made it a point to witness our crossing of the Ohio River in Cairo, IL, at around 1:45am. The moonlight lit up the wide river as we lumbered across the high bridge. I then slept soundly until around 6:00am. Woke up, took a shower (always fun at 79mph), and had a great breakfast with the same couple from the previous night. By the time I got back to my room at 7:30 it was (on request) turned back into its day configuration. We came to a stop at Chicago's Union Station on-time at 9:00am. Overall, a very enjoyable trip on train 58, with excellent meals, friendly service, and comfortable accomadations.

12/16/12

Amtrak

Train #59

City of New Orleans

Dp CHI: 8:00p

Ar NOL: 3:32p+1 (actual 3:10p)

Superliner Roomette

Car 5909, Room 18

After wandering around town for much of the afternoon, I returned to the station for 5:00pm to relax a bit in the Metropolitan Lounge. The lounge was still packed at 5, as there was a large number of passengers boarding the Capitol Limited to Washington D.C. Boarding for my train was called at 7:15p. Again, I had a room in the Transition Sleeper, and it was the same attendant from the way up so he was surprised to see me. Same Dining Car crew, too...but the funny thing is they recognized me from my past trips so I don't think they were too surprised! Anyway, we departed on-time at 8. Dinner was called at 8:15. Leaving Chicago they offer an express menu, which means only three entree choices, as opposed to six on the regular menu. The options were half a baked chicken, burger, or pasta. All come with salad and bread. I had the pasta, and it was good...penne with an alfredo sauce. Had dinner was a gentleman going to Yazoo City, MS after visiting family in Wisconsin. The Dining Car was full by 8:45pm...indeed, it was another very full train. I didn't leave the diner until nearly 10...and by that time, I was dog tired. My bed had been turned down when I got back thankfully, so I wasted little time in putting on the pyjamas and getting comfortable. Sleep came fast, and I slept straight on the through the night. I woke up at 6:30 to find us in Memphis, right on time. After a quick shower, it was off for breakfast. Pancakes this time, and they were delicious. My dining companion was a freight train engineer from BNSF who was going down to NOLA for a few days of R&R. He had many interesting stories to tell. I went back in my room and fell back asleep until around 9:30, and then I had the attendant change the bed into seats again. The rest of the journey was uneventful and relaxing. Lunch was served at 11:30, after departure from Jackson. We passed right next to MSY at 2:50 (my friend Tom got a video of my train passing the airport cargo area), and came to a stop at the station about twenty minutes later, well ahead of schedule.

Overall, a great roundtrip on 58/59.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Dec 27, 2012)

Im glad you had a great trip. I enjoyed the lounge in NOL when I took my trip in September, although I was only in there for about 15 minutes. It was definitely nice.

The lounge in CHI was nice too.

If you ever meet a sleeper attendant named Tracy, she is very kind and efficient. I had her on #59 in September.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the Trip! The CONO isnt the Best LD Route by Far, but it sure has Great Cities on Both Ends for Sure! 

Can't say I like the Limited Menu Idea for Dinner, they have it on the SWC Departing LAX also! Hope this Idea doesnt Spread to other LD Routes/Trains! :help:


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Dec 27, 2012)

I cant say I totally like the limited menu either, but in the end, I still get fed, so I can accept that.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 28, 2012)

Now that is what I call a very enjoyable lunch run!


----------



## TheTwelfthDoctor (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, the CONO is usually fairly on time. Glad you had a nice trip, though! 

Which also reminds me, was there a CCC on your train? I _hate_ those things.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Dec 28, 2012)

There was a CCC, but they re-arranged the seats in the main dining area. All are now typical diner-style booth seating. MUCH better than those weird semi circle tables and what not. I'm not sure when they made this change, but I loved it.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, I had the normal table configuration on my trip on 59. It was so much more comfortable than those lounge type tables.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

Interesting trip... I did something similar in Europe a few years back. Here they have City Night Line trains which run at night between major cities, so the idea is that you sightsee during the day, hop on the train in the evening, and awake in a new city next morning. However, I found that the somewhat disturbed sleep meant that I was not always fresh enough to enjoy a full day sampling the city delights. I am wondering if you felt refreshed during your day in Chicago, how did you spend your day before getting on the train again that night?

Ed


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Dec 30, 2012)

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Interesting trip... I did something similar in Europe a few years back. Here they have City Night Line trains which run at night between major cities, so the idea is that you sightsee during the day, hop on the train in the evening, and awake in a new city next morning. However, I found that the somewhat disturbed sleep meant that I was not always fresh enough to enjoy a full day sampling the city delights. I am wondering if you felt refreshed during your day in Chicago, how did you spend your day before getting on the train again that night?
> 
> Ed


When I got to Chicago, it was rainy and blustery...so to kill a few hours until the weather improved, I took a roundtrip on the Hiawatha to Milwaukee. When I got back to Chicago at about 2:45pm, the weather had improved greatly. I walked a few blocks from the station to Giordano's and had a nice pizza and a couple of beers.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 30, 2012)

Enjoyed your trip report. Glad you had a great trip both ways. We love New Orleans and are plotting a new trip there for next year 

Also glad they changed the CCC cars to regular seating. I was always bumping my long legs into our dinner guests


----------

